# Anyone make rubber piping?



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

I love that Strike King puts it on their spinner baits to hold the trailer hooks rather than using the surgical tubing because it allows the hook to move more freely. I measured the little thick wall tubing they use and it's 1/16" walls with a 1/16" hole in the middle. Anyone ever make anything like this or know where I could get some?

I've done the hole punch with the milk cartons but they just don't stay on right for me. I don't get why they don't sell the tubing...


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

go to a hardware store


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

I went to Home Depot and they didn't have any that small. However, I did find that a thicker jig skirt collar, while having a lower durometer, is basically what I wanted.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

www.mcmaster.com  has a variety of plastic and rubber tubing with 1/16" ID and 1/16" walls.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

pet stores sell it for air hose


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

ThreeRiversEsox said:


> pet stores sell it for air hose


Checked Petco, too. The aquarium hose was different.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

goolies said:


> www.mcmaster.com  has a variety of plastic and rubber tubing with 1/16" ID and 1/16" walls.


Thanks! That's perfect!


----------

